# new clubs for novice.



## tennbuck (Sep 12, 2007)

i've been golfing about 2 years now with a set of ping clones. i'm looking to invest in the best set for me. i shoot in the 90's. i hit a straight ball. i carry my 7 iron about 150. money is no object, but i dont want to invest in clubs i can hit because i'm new. you know what i mean? 

thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Callaway X 460 cc driver/X 3 wood/X 5 wood. X-20 Irons, hands down best on the market...


----------

